# Cottonwood?



## garand555 (May 5, 2011)

Anybody have any opinions on it?  I have a cottonwood forest behind my house, so, from a supply standpoint it looks really, really appealing.  You know, walk back there, find a few large downed pieces, throw them over the clear ditch and then over my fence.  I've cooked with it over an open pit before and with good results, but you can get away with things over an open fire that can ruin the taste in a smoker or even make you sick.  I hear that it produces a very light flavor, which would make sense to me.


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

*COTTONWOOD* - It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking.


----------



## garand555 (May 5, 2011)

I suppose I should have been a little more specific in what I was looking for.  I was really hoping to interact with somebody who has used it themselves to get a little more detail than that.  If nobody on here has, then I'll have to be the first.


----------



## master_dman (May 9, 2011)

Make sure you report back.  I haven't used cottonwood... yet, but I have plenty I use in my backyard firepit.

Just gotta get thru all my apple, mulberry, and pear first.

Here in NE, I can't throw a stick without hitting a cottonwood.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 9, 2011)

Tripple5, Cotton wood is a great extender for your flavor wood when you need a long smoke and don't to use the expensive wood.Throw a chunk of Cherry,Hickory or what you like on first for flavor then Cottonwood, adding a chunk of your flavor now and then.It cures kinda slow so by August it should be OK. Still want to use it now , preburn in a barrel or fire ring ,take it to coals and you get no Creosote in the Smoker or on the meat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stan   aka   oldschool  

Hope this helps and...


----------



## Indiana Jons (Jan 1, 2019)

I am a newbie here but found this site when I put "is cottonwood good for smoking meat" in my search box. I was watching a series on Life Below Zero. Several times these people up in Alaska were using cottonwood to smoke meat and down here in Southern Indiana we have gobs of it but I had never tried it.


----------

